# Schwinn Spitfire 24 inch balloon tire



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 12, 2017)

Hello fellow Schwinn enthusiasts, sharing what we believe is a 1952 Spitfire.  Trying to determine if it's actually a 52 ? Grips are prewar early postwar ovals. .
Thanks, 
Tony and Sue


----------



## schwinnja (Sep 12, 2017)

Try a little later.
1957


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 12, 2017)

Yea,it's a middleweight.the serial numbers were reused in the 50's,causing lots of confusion.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 12, 2017)

No ballooners like this built in 1957. The Serial was used in 52-53 and 57. Chain guards with the model name decals became the thing in 53 so I'm betting this is a Nov 1953 Serial Number and the bike very possibly was built in and for 1954.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 12, 2017)

Never seen that cheap stem used on ballooners.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 12, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Never seen that cheap stem used on ballooners.




I believe they started using those stems on low end bikes in 54, but I'm still learning.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 12, 2017)

1953 Hornet with a rolled stem. November 53 SN so again, possibly a 1954 build and model.

Check out Tim's thread.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/53-schwinn-hornet-or-spitfire-nice-survivor.79784/#post-496498


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 12, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> No ballooners like this built in 1957. The Serial was used in 52-53 and 57. Chain guards with the model name decals became the thing in 53 so I'm betting this is a Nov 1953 Serial Number and the bike very possibly was built in and for 1954.



Tires are balloon.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 12, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I believe they started using those stems on low end bikes in 54, but I'm still learning.



 Grips are prewar / early postwar , possibly bars and neck aren't or to the bike. .


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 12, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Grips are prewar / early postwar , possibly bars and neck aren't or to the bike. .



What's the actual tire size?


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 12, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> What's the actual tire size?



I'll have to check tomorrow,  I believe it's 2.25


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 12, 2017)

I was judging by the stem,so if it might've been swapped,the bike could very well be a ballooner.the serial number confusion doesn't help.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 12, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> I was judging by the stem,so if it might've been swapped,the bike could very well be a ballooner.the serial number confusion doesn't help.



We also have a 55 hornet /spitfire 26 inch S2 balloon tire bike with the same cheap neck. ...


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 12, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Never seen that cheap stem used on ballooners.




Check out the 54 catalog pic of the Spitfire and girls Hornet. Possibly the first year for the rolled stem but it was definitely used on some 1955 ballooners.

I say the OP's bike is a 54 with a late 53 serial. Ballooner with the rolled stem and the grips are incorrect. Check out this 54 Spitfire.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1954-bfg-spitfire.111586/#post-736092


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 12, 2017)

1954 Girls Hornet with rolled stem.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/green-hornet.115194/#post-763563


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 13, 2017)

I was looking at the bottom front mount of the rear fender and it looks like the mount on the frame is welded between the tubes.does this bike have the bolt on kickstand? If so,mystery solved. 57.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 13, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> I was looking at the bottom front mount of the rear fender and it looks like the mount on the frame is welded between the tubes.does this bike have the bolt on kickstand?





island schwinn said:


> I was looking at the bottom front mount of the rear fender and it looks like the mount on the frame is welded between the tubes.does this bike have the bolt on kickstand? If so,mystery solved. 57.



It does have a bolt on kickstand but it has balloon tires.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 13, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> It does have a bolt on kickstand but it has balloon tires.




Previous year(s) same as the 55 models.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 13, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Previous year(s) same as the 55 models.
> 
> View attachment 675800



 Balloon and detachable kickstand  ? My wife's 55 26 inch Hornet /Spitfire has cheap neck and detachable kickstand.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 13, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Previous year(s) same as the 55 models.
> 
> View attachment 675800



Thanks for sharing this information. .


----------

